# Easy HID's from ProArmor



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doesnt look like they have the brute in there yet but, says more app's to come!










Pro Armor is known for its meaty pegs, nerfs, and bumpers, but now they’re in the business of lighting up the trail for you, without all the hassle of the usual aftermarket lighting systems. Check out this H.I.D. light system for quads and UTVs that doesn’t require a light bar. Pro Armor tells us the bulbs are 300% brighter than stock and they’ll work with the stock electrical system, which means you don’t have to mess around! The lighting kit installs easily in just a few minutes with the factory hardware. Not convinced yet? The lights come with a full one-year warranty and they’re only $250!

The light kits are available athe following models, with many more applications coming soon.

Yamaha: Rhino, Raptor 700, Grizzly
Honda: TRX450R, 700XX
Kawasaki: Teryx, KFX450
Suzuki: KingQuad
Polaris: RZR, Ranger
Arctic Cat: Prowler, ThunderCat
KTM: 450, 505 & 525


----------

